# brute force 750 Oil



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just wondering what is a good oil to use besides the kawi oil. I live in mississippi and we usually run a 10W40 but I want something that is as good as the kawi oil. Also do we have a video on the how too's to clean the carb bowls on a carbarted brute? thanks guys


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Depends really on how much you wanna spend on oil... I run Royal Purple Synthetic in mine... runs a lil over $8 per quart around here.

As far as the carb bowl cleaning goes... there are little allen head screws on each of your bowls on the right side of your bike (if you're sittin on it)... you can loosen those up and they have a hose run down that drains close the left side floorboard. I used to just use a long handled pair of 45* Needle Nose Pliers instead of fumbling with a allen wrench....(back when I had the 650). If you're wantin to dissassemble to clean then thats a whole different story.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good deal. I am looking for a regular oil and something I can buy at the autozone or walmart. Only because its closer than the dealership. As far as the carb bowls my buddy really wants to clean them. Is this something that I should tell him to take to service guy or to just take your time and do yourself.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1167


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i have ran valvoline atv oil and royal purple .. can get them both at any auto parts store


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

brute21 said:


> Good deal. I am looking for a regular oil and something I can buy at the autozone or walmart. Only because its closer than the dealership. As far as the carb bowls my buddy really wants to clean them. Is this something that I should tell him to take to service guy or to just take your time and do yourself.


If he is mechanically inclined he can do it himself... easiest to pull off the side plastics, unbolt/remove airbox...careful, theres rubber hoses attached to the bottom... now you have access to the carbs. At this point its easy.

If not comfortable with the job, he should definitely take to somebody that knows what they're doing...


----------

